# New GM could save Suns owner Robert Sarver



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Bad owners are like unruly dogs. They are capable of raiding the pantry and scampering away without shame.
> 
> But some can be trained. Some change their ways. Some save their legacy before it's too late.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...rt-sarver-phoenix-gm-coaching-search/2147713/


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

This sounds very encouraging for suns fans.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

That miss on Thibodeau could have been the most damaging. D'Antoni/Gentry + Thibodeau would have been fascinating provided he didn't quickly leave for the Bulls.


----------

